# Can I use a unsubbed series 2 as a networked player only?



## Qwertinsky (Oct 24, 2006)

Can I use an unsubscribed series 2 as an MRV player only. 

That is transfer recordings to it to watch in another room.

I don't care about it not being able to record as I don't have cable in that room.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

No. That feature requires subscription.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

I have a hacked unsubbed DTivo that I use exactly for that purpose. As long as there's an access card in the tivo, it will work fine.

I assume classicsat is referring to a standalone tivo.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Yes, I mean Standalone. You can use a hacked unsubbed DirecTV TiVo as an MRV client on a DirecTV TiVo network, but not with Standalones, since 9.1 changed MRV.


----------



## Qwertinsky (Oct 24, 2006)

Are there any community hacks or programs that can be loaded on a hacked standalone Tivo that would provide that same functionality as MRV but not require the secondary Tivo to be subscrbed?

As I said before I do not want to "steal" Tivo service, just use it in my bedroom to play programs recorded on my Tivo-HD (SD programs of course)


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

whether you agree with it or not, that IS considered "stealing tivo service" by the powers-that-be here


----------

